# Weak colon Muscles?



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I take milk of magnesia daily (for 3 years) and it usually works. Today was one of the first days in 3 months that it did NOTHING! Anyway, I can sense and "hear" that all the contents in my colon are water and liquid. However, I do not have the usual urge or ability to eliminate it. Also, I have to squeeze and literally punch my fist as hard as I can into my abdomen to get anything out. I literally push from my belly button to my backbone. Anyway, that method didn't work today. This is the case where fiber never works for me. Does anyone know how I can "strengthen" and stimulate my colon muscles?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Oh, does that sound like me! In fact, when I had my colonoscopy, the Dr. said it looked like my muscles were weak....(how can they tell??) She said it might possibly be something hereditary. I am also interested to know if there is anything to do to strengthen those muscles....(little intestinal dumb-bells...??)LucyCat


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Interesting question, It seems to me all my muscles are weak compared to what they used to be before IBS. I have often wondered if its all connected. I realize they are different kinds of muscles, smooth muscle,ect., but they are muscles right? Just a thought,sickofsick


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

AD -- I have the same problem. My doctor says that I have very poor contractility in my sigmoid and descending colon. It shows up pretty clearly on the BE x-rays. He says there is nothing that he knows of to strengthen the muscles. If you are taking M.O.M. every day and it ususally works, I wouldn't panic at missing a day. I would guess that it will work tomorrow. If the M.O.M. has not been working very well and you think you might be getting impacted, that is another story and you might need to consult your doctor about using someting stronger to clean you out. If you are really concerned about not being able to "go" today, you might try to get things started with a glycerin suppository. They are pretty harmless.


----------

